# Mars and Ren CT Spawn Log



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

So as some of you may know, I've been trying to have Mars and Ren breed- well last night they finally did!  
I've got eggs right now..but Mars has totally diminished his bubble nest, so he's grabbing up the falling eggs and shooting them back up at the top of the water. Poor thing. He's such a great daddy <3. 

I'll get pics soon! I promise


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

Yayyyyyy!!!! Congrats on the spawn!!!


----------



## CoverMeInClay (Jul 12, 2011)

I wish i had the time space and ability to have a spawning. It seems like it would be a very interesting and fun experience. My problem is I'd want to keep ALL the babies. ^_^


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

@ Mernin- Thanks!  I'm so excited!! 

@CoverMe- ^^ Yeah. I want to keep my 4 little one that I have now...I just don't think I have the room unless they're all female xD Males need so much maintenance! D:


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

if you cant keep one of the four i will take care of one.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Haha, sounds like a deal Mernin! How many fish DO you have? xD


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

fish or bettas? cause i have a lot of both! lol


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Both! Name 'em all! (well not names but how many of what species)


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

4 angelfish
3 plecos
4 corys
1 gourami
2 tiger barbs
43 guppys
12 mollies
19 male bettas
6 female bettas
3 danios 
15 betta fry
12 juvie bettas.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

and thats only at my dads house!


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

O___O woah. How do you even have a life? lol
That's a LOAD of fish!!!

Edit: ONLY AT YOUR DAD'S HOUSE! @[email protected] My parents would freak if I have that many


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

well i pay for them. and it is actually easier then you think! oh and i might win 12 more on aquabid!


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Wooowww. Lucky. Well I'm glad you're doing such a great job with them all! ^^ Go Mernin!! *cheers*


----------



## CoverMeInClay (Jul 12, 2011)

youlovegnats, it's something with that y chromosome. Males always seem to be high maintnace ^_^


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

thanks but dont let me take over your thread. how are the breeders?


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

@ Cover- LOL so true! xDD 

@Mernin- Noooo I like talking with everyone!  They're good! Dad is spunky as ever, poor dear. He's gunna get special treatment when he's done . Mom is in a warm 2 gal sleepin' away . There are a few nips on her, but nothing major. Mars is always so gentle  *sniff cry* I'm so proud~


----------



## bby1984 (Jul 18, 2011)

Congrats on the spawn! I am excited for you. I can't wait to see pics.


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm super excited for you! I can't wait to see some pics.!!! Wittle new baby fish have to be the cutest things on earth ! :-D


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

@bby- Thanks! ^^

@Jiro- I'll post pics soon! I promise! & They are totes adorable <3 Baby anythings (except rodents and certain bugs- flies & beetles) are sooooo cute!  

I just fed my 2.5 month olds' some mosquito larvae..and oh em gee- they're bellies are soooo HUGE! xDDD One is just sitting on a leaf cuz he can't move anymore awwwww


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

Awwwwsss...the first time I let Tomiko eat like that I thought he was gonna Like EXPLODE or something ! He was sooo full of bbs and 'squito he looked like a little balloon! XD


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Hahaha!! That's exactly what they look like right now! xD


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Ok Pic time!!!  woowoo! 

You guys already know Mars (well, some of you lol)














Here's momma! (Ren)














Eggs! 








And here are my 2&1/2 month olds  







(_mom, I so full imma 'splode!_)


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

O.O your two month olds look EXACTLY like Tomiko! He's like the spitting image...balloon belly and all XD


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

of course I know mars i think i suggested his name!

who were the parents of your 2 and a half month olds? can you post pics?


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

@ Jiro- awww I love Tomiko's name :3 

@Mernin- Yeah you did name him!!  Pics of the other spawn coming up!


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

THANKS :3 it means lucky child...cause he is one XD * waits patiently for pics* I'm like super curious to see what kind of fish the parents are...


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

xD awww. Such a cutie!
Sorry it took so long guys!!! My friends stopped by and it turned into a whole "let's hang out for 4 hours" ordeal. D: 

Here they are! 

Here's Smirnoff (daddy)  <3














And Princess (mummsy)!


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

mom and dad are soo pretty!


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

Awww, they're so beautiful!


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks Guns and Jiro! 

UPDATE!: I HAVE FRY! YAAAAYYY! I've almost forgotten how small they start off o__O; cute lil' glass clingers. <3


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

what tail type is princess?


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

She's a VT.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Update: All my babies seem to be doing well! ^__^ I've only found 3-4 dead so far...I think considering my last attempts this is a mucchhh bigger success!


----------



## caitic10 (Apr 30, 2011)

Those are going to be beautiful fish. 

Lil' fry have to be the cutest thing ever. I love when they are so tiny, they just look like eyes and a tail!

I wish I could do a spawn! Po's torturing me...blowing all those gigantic bubble nests....I wish there were fry in them! But, my parents would freak and I would be grounded for life....


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Hahaha, thanks! Yeah breeding is noott for anyone who hasn't had a few years in owning a betta...it's a load of work *sigh* xD 
I have to do soo many water changes! *grunts* Mah poor back! xD 

When I wasn't breeding before- I'd get my fry fix from other people's spawn logs lol. xDD But they are mighty cute! :3


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

how are they doin? post some pics because i am dying to see them.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Mernin!  

They're doing good! ^^ Cute little dudes are eating everything! omnomnom!  
I'll get pics tomorrow!


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

cool sorry i havent been on in a while. was on vacation.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

OOHH lucky!! I wanna go on vacation! Where did you go??


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

Delaware and then the Jersey shore.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Wooo! I was up in NJ/NYC for my birthday this past July! ^^


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

you should have visited and brought one of yur babies to give to me!!!!


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Hahaha! You can have a couple of them! ^^ FO' FREE (not shipping though, lol)!


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

thanks. i will make room for them!


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Yay!!!


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

so how are they?


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Good! Everyone is eating well and growing up big! ^^


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

good.


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

Well where are these picture updates!?! Lol
You know we love pictures around here


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Hahaha, doesn't everyone!? xD 

My camera has like..4 megapixels... SUKXXX So I can't get very close (my CT's are still pretty small  ) 
I'll try today though!


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Here are the pictures (finally) of the CT babies!  

Daddy~ 







Mommy~







And babies!


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

their eyes are so adorable!!!!! they are lookin good. can I have an update on these guys?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I can't wait to see what colors they end up being.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks Mernin & DQ!  I've got new pictures I need to add- I'll do that tomorrow.  

DQ: I know! I'm not sure what color is more dominant over the other but I'm guessing multis?


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

when are you gonna post the pics?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

lol, she just posted some.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

They're in my album I think.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

How old are they now?


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

They're 2 months now. 
I must be doing something wrong if they're still this little. :< 
Sadly, I lost another one. Down to 5. ; ^ ; 
I might stop breeding for a while after this. D:


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh, no! I'm sorry!!


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

youlovegnats said:


> They're 2 months now.
> I must be doing something wrong if they're still this little. :<
> Sadly, I lost another one. Down to 5. ; ^ ;
> I might stop breeding for a while after this. D:


 
Dont give up hope, This stuff happens, just try again  3rd times a charm


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

DQ, it's ok.  I still have my 5. 

Aly- eeeeiii...this spawn is more like...my 5th? lol. The first two just died completely due to unknown factors. When I moved apartments they seemed to have increased luck though. :<


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

youlovegnats said:


> DQ, it's ok.  I still have my 5.
> 
> Aly- eeeeiii...this spawn is more like...my 5th? lol. The first two just died completely due to unknown factors. When I moved apartments they seemed to have increased luck though. :<


Ah then the first two dont count  Lol just kidding, it happens, just have to keep hope and work out the kinks


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

It's okay, it happens. It's a learning process. Sometimes eggs just aren't strong enough. Breeders who have been doing this for years still will have an entire spawn die off for unknown reasons--something beyond their control. Fish are small and fragile, and fry are even more so!

Good luck, though, that's part of the joy in breeding. Overcoming these overwhelming obstacles and bringing life into the world.  Healthy fishies you can watch grow up!


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

^__^ Thanks so much you guys!  I'm gunna raise these babies the best I can and see what happens from there. ^^


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

youlovegnats said:


> ^__^ Thanks so much you guys!  I'm gunna raise these babies the best I can and see what happens from there. ^^


Good idea  Im waiting to start my first spawn  And if it doesnt work out, then i'll try agian


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

*Update! With pictures! *

Whelp, down to 4. No idea where the 5th one went off to. o__O I'm thinking s/he maybe have gotten sucked up while cleaning. ;__; 
Anyways...PICTURES!~


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

Sorry to hear you lost some.. They are gorgeous. I LOVE that last photo


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

It's alright, losses happen. Despite these guys being 4 months old...they sure are tiny. 
I've been feeding crushes pellets, brine shrimp, chopped bloodworms, and chopped 'glassworms' (aka white mosquito larvae). And they STILL are so tiny ; A ;


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

oh wow. They are very little but they are still gorgeous... im sure theyll grow more when they want to


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Hahaha, "when they want to" lol. 
Thanks Gloria~ xD I'm sure they'll end up super cute!


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

Well even if they don't they be your little babies forever 
How are they going today?


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

That's true. 
FOREVER MY CHILDREN! xD 
They're good today! Munchin' away on the Brine Shrimp. nomnomnoms~  
I think I def. have a female this time. THANK GOD. My last spawn...all males. D:


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

omg, really? Your last spawn was all boys :O That wouldnt have been too bad...


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Yup. Well...out of the surviving 4...yeah all boys. :U lol


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

WOW!!! What a coincidence! I have four from my August spawn and they are all females!


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

tpocicat said:


> WOW!!! What a coincidence! I have four from my August spawn and they are all females!


D: Dear god! We must somehow be connected by the threads of inter-space dimensions! lol. xD 
Isn't it weird though? You'd think there'd be at least ONE of the other sex in the group, lol.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

That's wierd!


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

That's exactly what I thought!


----------

